# What is involved in upgrading from SWM 8 to SWM 16



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

Thinking of replacing 2 HD boxes with a Genie and client. That will leave me with 2 HD DVRs and a Genie on my current SWM 8. Is it just a matter of swapping out the 4 port SWM 8 with a SWM 16 SWM. No new cables needed since receiver count and location staying the same? Will DirecTv allow this as a self install?


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

No new cabling is required.

The same four cables from the dish connect to the corresponding four inputs on the SWM16.

You will have two SWM outputs, each of which will support up to 8 tuners. You can keep your existing splitter and cabling on SWM1 and connect the Genie to SWM2.

It is very much a drop-in replacement.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

When I asked if Directv would just send me a C31 they said no. They claimed a Tech has to come out, So I would Imagine same for the HR34/44.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

I only have 1 cable from the dish to SWM, then a cable running to each receiver.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

StephenJC said:


> I only have 1 cable from the dish to SWM, then a cable running to each receiver.


Then you'll need the 4 output LNB.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

StephenJC said:


> I only have 1 cable from the dish to SWM, then a cable running to each receiver.


Then what you are calling a SWM is actually a splitter, not a SWM8. The SWM8 is integrated into the LNB on your dish.

Now you're into a more complex installation.

New LNB on the dish.
3 additional cables from the LNB to the new SWM16 unit.

From there you need a cable from your existing splitter to the SWM1 output on the SWM16 and again, the Genie can be connected to the other SWM output.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

The dish is 50 ft from the house. I buried the cable a few years ago after the installer left so that the install would be free. Seems like too much work to run more cable up to the house and bury it. I may just give up one of the HR24s.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

What is running from the dish to the house (buried) is two cables glued together. Can you work a SWM 16 with 2 cables from the LNB to the splitter?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

StephenJC said:


> What is running from the dish to the house (buried) is two cables glued together. Can you work a SWM 16 with 2 cables from the LNB to the splitter?


No.


----------



## dishinitout (Jan 4, 2013)

StephenJC;3196221 said:


> What is running from the dish to the house (buried) is two cables glued together. Can you work a SWM 16 with 2 cables from the LNB to the splitter?


You could put the SWM 16 out at the dish then use the two cables as the output from the SWM 16 to receivers. That would work. However, typically would advise against the SWM16 being outside but in this case may be unavoidable.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

dishinitout;3196224 said:


> You could put the SWM 16 out at the dish then use the two cables as the output from the SWM 16 to receivers. That would work. However, typically would advise against the SWM16 being outside but in this case may be unavoidable.


I thought the SWM16 was in the LNB?


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

StephenJC said:


> I thought the SWM16 was in the LNB?


No, this is a SWM16 setup...


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

No, the only integrated unit is the SWM8. Putting the SWM16 at the pole is a viable option but I would protect it from hte weather


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

Sounds like more if a headache than it is worth. I will just return one of the 2 HR24s so that my tuner count does not exceed 8.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

longrider said:


> No, the only integrated unit is the SWM8. Putting the SWM16 at the pole is a viable option but I would protect it from hte weather


A SWM8 is a separate switch. A SWM lnb will support 8 tuners with a SWS8 splitter.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

studechip said:


> A SWM lnb will support 8 tuners with a SWS8 splitter.


It isn't the size of the splitter as a 4-way supports 8 tuners too if they're DVRs.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I just went through the same upgrade. You either have to do a self install, or have a DirecTV tech do it. The only way I was able to get the DirecTV tech out here is have the receiver already on my account. They won't do it unless they bring you a receiver that will tip you over 8 channels or you already have one. 

It's can be a bit of a cluster. I ended up just communicating with the tech directly because every time I called DirecTV they would give me the runaround.

The tech replaced my LNB and put the swim 16 on the side of my house with the two splitters as shown in the diagram above. The power inserter also needs to be replaced with the 29 V version.


----------



## StephenJC (Feb 27, 2012)

Chris Blount;3196244 said:


> I just went through the same upgrade. You either have to do a self install, or have a DirecTV tech do it. The only way I was able to get the DirecTV tech out here is have the receiver already on my account. They won't do it unless they bring you a receiver that will tip you over 8 channels or you already have one.
> 
> It's can be a bit of a cluster. I ended up just communicating with the tech directly because every time I called DirecTV they would give me the runaround.
> 
> The tech replaced my LNB and put the swim 16 on the side of my house with the two splitters as shown in the diagram of above. The power inserter also needs to be replaced with a 29 V version.


Was it expensive? Did you need to cash out your 401K to get it done? Is it included as part of the usual $50 install?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

StephenJC said:


> Was it expensive? Did you need to cash out your 401K to get it done? Is it included as part of the usual $50 install?


 I cancelled the $50 install. The tech charged me the cost of the SWiM 16 (same price you would find on say solidsignal.com). Don't know how he recouped his labor costs. Don't want to know.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

veryoldschool said:


> It isn't the size of the splitter as a 4-way supports 8 tuners too if they're DVRs.


Yes, I understand. My point was that there isn't a swm8 built into a swm lnb per se, it's a separate switch.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

studechip said:


> A SWM8 is a separate switch. A SWM lnb will support 8 tuners with a SWS8 splitter.


I have had a bad time with wording things badly lately... I am very aware of the difference as I have a SWM8 on the wall in my basement. I just meant the SWM LNB is functionally a 8 tuner switch


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

StephenJC said:


> Was it expensive? Did you need to cash out your 401K to get it done? Is it included as part of the usual $50 install?


If a SWM-16 is required it's included in the $50 install price.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

JBv said:


> If a SWM-16 is required it's included in the $50 install price.


 True but only if a receiver comes along with it.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

longrider said:


> I have had a bad time with wording things badly lately... I am very aware of the difference as I have a SWM8 on the wall in my basement. *I just meant the SWM LNB is functionally a 8 tuner switch*


Yes. I just wanted to be sure the other poster wasn't confused by your post.


----------



## Old_School (Nov 29, 2011)

StephenJC said:


> Was it expensive? Did you need to cash out your 401K to get it done? Is it included as part of the usual $50 install?


You could get a SWM 16 off ebay for $50-$60 bucks and have a nice Jackson waiting there to help convince him to install it... :lol:


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> True but only if a receiver comes along with it.


Yes. But the OP is looking to get a new receiver (Genie) which will put him up to 9 tuners.

The big question is whether the installer is willing to install the SWM-16 at the dish, so the OP can continue to utilize his underground dual coax from the dish to the house or will the installer insist on mounting the SWM-16 at or in the house, which will require 2 additional coax cables, which the OP would need to bury himself (which he has stated that he doesn't want to do).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Bill Broderick said:


> Yes. But the OP is looking to get a new receiver (Genie) which will put him up to 9 tuners.
> 
> The big question is whether the installer is willing to install the SWM-16 at the dish, so the OP can continue to utilize his underground dual coax from the dish to the house or will the installer insist on mounting the SWM-16 at or in the house, which will require 2 additional coax cables, which the OP would need to bury himself (which he has stated that he doesn't want to do).


 The installer gave me a choice to have the SWM-16 at the dish or on the house. I think all the OP has to do is ask.


----------

